# Post a stunning picture



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

Please post stunning pictures that are _so beautiful_ that they could possibly make you loose your breath or make the hair raise on your arms and give you the chills!!
If you can't find any, you can also post a picture of love or a creative artistic one.


----------



## Phil (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)




----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

What a beauty, one of the best cars ever made.


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)

Six said:


> View attachment 839149


Oh, that's your house by the sea! And there she is!


----------



## AnneM (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Six (Oct 14, 2019)

AnneM said:


> Oh, that's your house by the sea! And there she is!


It's only in a series of evil INFJ universes I get that specific house...






...sadly...


----------



## NipNip (Apr 16, 2015)

I keep posting _Space Odyssey_ stuff... People are gonna suspect I might like the film.


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

-


----------



## Suntide (Dec 22, 2018)

So pretty.


----------



## kaelze (Nov 11, 2019)

If you know at least a bit about WW2, you've definitely heard about the battle of Monte Cassino - a successful (relatively, at times) attack on german forces by the Allies in which my nation, Poland, played a crucial role. The losses of poles were enormous and the heroism they demonstrated became legendary; at this point, people both in Poland and abroad treat it with reverence like an act of martyrdom because in many ways it was. And the very place of battle was very fitting for martyrdom indeed - the monastery. 








This photo is striking to me in many ways - the very circumstance behind this photo but also the swirling dry light of the monastery, the silhouettes of soldiers, walls crushed into dust, the numbness of a pause, the cruel irony of this being the place of worship of religion that is also important for poles as catholics but right now, exists not for them. Not for germans either, of course. Especially not for them.

Perhaps God is watching the poles as if they were his children, the heroes but we know it's not the case. He solemnly takes no sides still hoping that by some miracle Europe as we know it survives. But maybe poles are so heroic that they don't need to be his children and that swirling light from above, the dust and this pause are enough and greater for them, even.


----------



## Introvertia (Feb 6, 2016)

this entirety soothes my soul. I could stare at it like a half-wit eternally. 


* *

















































if you're willing to fall on full-elite mode, combine with this song for perfection:


----------



## The Dude (May 20, 2010)

Anything related to the Northern Lights or sunset at the Salar de Uyuni in Bolivia...I posted the sunset.


----------



## Searik (Jan 2, 2018)

NipNip said:


> I keep posting _Space Odyssey_ stuff... People are gonna suspect I might like the film.


I'll raise you for a different Kubrick film.


----------



## INForJoking (Nov 23, 2015)

This alarming amount of homemade four cheese tortellini that I folded... 


* *




and ate... 1/2 :hopelessness:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

:jazz:


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

:jazz:


----------



## Asmodaeus (Feb 15, 2015)




----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Tickle the cutie!
:jazz:


----------



## bengesserit8675309 (Dec 2, 2017)

it's actually pretty ordinary, it's one of the million sunset pictures in the world, but it's special for me because i was there, i felt it, i touched it.. and now in quarantine i didn't see a sunset for a long while, it makes it more special. so here is an old photo that i took months ago..


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)




----------



## ai.tran.75 (Feb 26, 2014)

Across the street from my uncle’s house ( sunset cliff , San Diego ,California)


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

My recent walk in the woods


----------



## Judson Joist (Oct 25, 2013)

Saw one of these while I was out on a walk yesterday. It's an Eyed Click Beetle.
😁


----------



## Namsayin (Aug 18, 2014)

I made this picture with my crappy phone when I was on vacation. I kinda liked the scene.


----------



## Elaborate Carrot Shrimp (Nov 9, 2020)

Painting by J.M.W Turner. Not a picture exactly but whips my breath out.


----------



## JBMan (Nov 3, 2020)

This thread doesnt have enough selfies in it, y'all should have more confidence in how stunning you are ;D


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

bengesserit8675309 said:


> it's actually pretty ordinary, it's one of the million sunset pictures in the world, but it's special for me because i was there, i felt it, i touched it.. and now in quarantine i didn't see a sunset for a long while, it makes it more special. so here is an old photo that i took months ago..
> 
> View attachment 842783


Can I ask where in the world this stunning sunset is from?


----------



## Electra (Oct 24, 2014)

The red spirit said:


> What a beauty, one of the best cars ever made.


Do you know which car type this is? I'd like one myself 😃
Well at least in my fantacy.🙄🤭


----------



## The red spirit (Sep 29, 2015)

Electra said:


> Do you know which car type this is? I'd like one myself 😃
> Well at least in my fantacy.🙄🤭


Most likely a pre-facelift Honda Integra Type R DC2 tuned by Spoon. Pretty much impossible to get at this point.


----------



## beth x (Mar 4, 2010)




----------



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)




----------

